

Ramaze: a Ruby framework that will amaze - tmm1
http://antoniocangiano.com/2008/01/08/ramaze-a-ruby-framework-that-will-amaze/

======
jamongkad
I personally installed Ramaze on my Ubuntu box. And I must say it's very light
weight compared to Rails. I mean you don't even have to generate controllers
via the terminal. You can just write it down on your favorite text editor and
Ramaze.start then off you go. Well that is you have to use the terminal to
start Webrick to run the Controller. But there doesn't seem to be any auto
magic behind it. Which is good cuz I myself prefer to structure the app
according to my own tastes.

~~~
tyler
For what its worth, you certainly don't have to generate a Rails controller
from the terminal. Its just a convenience method.

A question though: Several times throughout the article it talks about how
Ramaze is not like Merb. However, based on the things they've said, it sounds
a lot like Merb. (ORM agnosticim, for instance) Does anyone know how they
actually differ?

~~~
tmm1
The way I see it, Merb is an implementation of Rails from the ground up- it
appeals to Rails users and follows very similar conventions as far as
configuration, directory structure, support for REST and included helpers
(form_for, input_field, etc like in Rails)

Ramaze, on the other hand, is very Ruby oriented in its implementation- it
follows KISS and POLS religiously. It does not force any convention on you,
you are free to choose your own directory structure and there's no
configuration files involved.

Ramaze allows you to write an entire web-app in one file (see
<http://source.ramaze.net/source/examples/facebook.rb> and
<http://source.ramaze.net/source/examples/ramaise.rb>), which is not possible
with Rails or Merb. Merb is great for RESTful applications and handles content
negotiation very elegantly (with a simple 'provides :json, :xml' in your
controller).

~~~
jamongkad
Agreed I love Ramaze's approach. And yes Tyler I agree with you on the
terminal bit, my bad on that comparison. The point is that it's loads more fun
to code in Ramaze as opposed to Rails. And I hope alot more people try it out
too.

------
mberning
I like the idea of this a lot. Being ORM agnostic is a real win in my book.

------
buro9
Now this is interesting.

